# Going rate for cutting?



## lbeth (Jun 8, 2017)

Can anyone help me out? I have an 8 acre grass hay field that needs cutting. Clear, easy access and no hills or rocks. We do the flipping and baling ourselves. Found a farmer just up the road willing to do it. What is a fair rate of pay for this job? 
Thank you.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Some posted a site to look at but I don't have it, but I do have the rates for my State (attached). Doesn't mean it's gospel, just a starting point and how well do you get along with the farmer (and do you want to continue that relationship), might be a question to ask yourself.

Larry

PS Welcome to HT

PSS Here are some Kentucky numbers that I had saved also.


----------



## lbeth (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you so much. This is a great resource. I will definitely lean toward the generous side since I'd love to continue to have him cut for us!
Lisa


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would figure on the high side. The reason is this, the individual has travel time both ways and very little acreage to cut. 
Another way to look at it is how much acreage could he cut at a given rate in the time it takes to get there, get done, and get home from your place if he were cutting a larger acreage?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Before we bought some equipment last year the guy that cut our hay charged us $25 per acre to cut.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I just got a bit of custom cutting for a neighbor. I'm getting 18$ an acre plus fuel.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

My rules when dealing with neighbors and helping out is as long as everyone is happy at the end of the day. I have paid for equipment​ use with my wife's apple pie or hard labor. Sometimes cash is best but I work in any currency they are happy with. I am blessed with good people who would help out for free but I always do something even if just to help move handline when they are running late.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys do really well cutting! I get 15 an acre usually. 18 if it is really rough going, like 1.8 mph. If the acreage is not known, I go by the hour. I charge time to move to the next job, like a setup or moving fee.


----------

